# Homegrown MTB vid



## JD (Oct 9, 2008)

Crappy footage from my point and shoot camera of some great trails fom our thursday rides this summer...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zzpEcksP6d8


----------



## bvibert (Oct 9, 2008)

Cool video, thanks!  Looks like you guys have some fun trails up there.


----------



## cbcbd (Oct 9, 2008)

Good stuff, man, you guys rip it up good!


----------



## cbcbd (Oct 9, 2008)

btw, also saw your whitewater video... man, I gotta get on whitewater, looks like a blast!!

and what's up with the subliminal ski shots?


----------



## Greg (Oct 9, 2008)

Definitely some rippin' riding there. Tough to capture speed and pitch in a vid and you captured both.


----------



## JD (Oct 9, 2008)

The video is done on a point a shoot camers so it's not great, but catches the essence of what's going on.  White water paddling is so fun.  So much like powder the line is blurred sometimes.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 11, 2008)

Really nice video and I enjoyed this one as well!!!!!


----------



## 2knees (Oct 13, 2008)

nice vid.  i'm loving the double downhill kicker around the 5 minute mark.  cleared it and landed perfectly.


----------



## JD (Oct 13, 2008)

That's the "Huck By" on Charlie's Trail in Stowe.  The original trail stays left and goes thru a stone wall, with a real low speed right hander.  In the first clip you can see Wayno goes straight and I peel off right.  The first jump is a small gap over a log that is built so you can get your speed right for the step down.  If you clear the log and get a good pump off the landing you make the step down perfectly.  Sets you up to flow thru the next section with speed.  You can pass at least 2 people by hitting the air, then put a good gap on them by hitting the next section with momentum. Not big air, but a tech runout and butttery smooth.  Some great riding in stowe.
ps
make sure you watch the "high Quality" version....much better quality.


----------

